# Estoril & Individual (Euro E46 Content)



## Bolek i Lolek (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi,

check out the pics of my Estoril Blue 323Ci Individual. 
I´m living in Germany so it´s a Euro-Spec.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Very nice. Liking the style 32 wheels!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

I love that color!!! I don't think it was ever offered here for the E46 
Great pics :bigpimp:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Love the pictures and love the car! :thumbup:


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very VERY pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

I LOVE theose wheels on the e46. I've been looking for them here for ages.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

My M roadster was Estoril Blue. Always loved that color!


----------



## mpeeter (Jun 30, 2008)

swietna beema!  Pozdrawiam


----------



## Bolek i Lolek (Sep 25, 2009)

Dzieki, tez pozdrawiam kolege z Baden-Würtemberg. :thumbup:


----------



## mpeeter (Jun 30, 2008)

Danke, Danke  So Michael, where's the pics of beauty Your E46 ?


----------

